# surf fishing questions..



## russ722 (May 30, 2005)

hey all ,
just a few quick questions about surf fishing .
what is the ideal lenght/ action of a pole to use to surf fish for just about anything? min and max lenght please. 

what else do you recommend to take when you go?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

What a wide ranging question. Well I will answer with ranges. My "Surf Rods" range from 8'6" to 12'. And their ratings range from 3/8oz to 1 1/2 oz, to 6oz to 12oz. My most versital rod is a 10 foot Diawa sealine-x which I throw from 2-5 oz with. This rod has a ABU 6500C3CT loaded with 17lb test P-line and I can catch spot with it or be confident to throw for large Drum in the right kind of surf (if the sinker will hold). 

Please give more detail as to what you wish to target. And where you want to fish? The last question is very important.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thats some pretty open questions there....I use everything from a 6'6" rod with a 1oz sinker rolling around in the wash to my 12'6" custom Rainshadow to heave out big chunks of bait. In between there I have 7,8,9 and 10' rods that I use for different applications depending on fish I am targeting. 

As far as what else to take, thats a long list.

Just a few would be, weights,hooks,extra line,cooler,bait,ice,plyers,bait knife,sandspikes,sunscreen,lures,chair,hat,sunglasses,clippers,cutting board and bait towell to name a few things I take with me.


----------



## russ722 (May 30, 2005)

well im thinking to fish for a little of everything , striper,blues,drum stuff like that . i have a small pole for flounder , i just need some input on what lenght/action of a pole to fish for these fish.

im looking foir a combo (cheap) to shore fish and i have been offered anything from a 7ft penn slammer rod to a 11ft ugly stick rod, would the seven ft rod get out fairly fair enough to reach the fish?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Ok we have something to work with. For the fish mentioned the Diawa sealine-x would be the min that will work(I will not recomend for you) I believe you may need two rods to finish it out. Bottom fishing with bait for those you want something that can throw 6oz and up(8-10) plus bait. On the budget end of life Tica 12 footer's, Ocean Master's 12' and Tsunami's 12 footers are probably the best bet's. I would recomend Conv reels although spinners are avaiable. If you want to throw lures the 9-10 foot rods rated 1/2-4oz would be the ticket(to many to name But mine is a Fenwick Saltstik 10 foot) and a spinner would be fine.
More questions?


----------



## russ722 (May 30, 2005)

thanks for the info all


----------



## russ722 (May 30, 2005)

hi '
where can i buy these rods at locally around the norfolk/va beach area?


----------



## Cuttyhunk (Jun 7, 2005)

*may I recommend...*

Bishop's Tackle shop just north of I-64 on Route 17 in the Hampton area. I just bought a 9' Tica with a Penn 550G spinning reel from them in March and love it. I also have a Sea Striker 9' that is a bit heavier action. These are both for throwing lures in the 2-6oz range. 

I also recommend Long Bay Point Marina near the Lesner Bridge in northern VA Beach. You can find them on line at www.longbaypointebaitandtackle.com
Good Luck!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Light house tackle on Northhampton has a good selection and prices aint way to bad.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

light houseb or bass pro


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Shooter said:


> Light house tackle on Northhampton has a good selection and prices aint way to bad.



Lighthouse Tackle is on Shore Drive in Va. Beach
Also try Ocean East @ on North Hampton Blvd. 
They all have a good selection.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

or...ebay...i got a 10' pinnacle power tip pro for $22 shipped...came in 3 days...


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

*No Fun *



> As far as what else to take, thats a long list.
> 
> Just a few would be, weights,hooks,extra line,cooler,bait,ice,plyers,bait knife,sandspikes,sunscreen,lures,chair,hat,sunglasses,clippers,cutting board and bait towell to name a few things I take with me.


Dang CDog do not know if i want to fish with you  you forgot some of the most important things to survive. Beer Beer and some more Beer   

hmm guess you could bring all the other stuff and i could provide enough beer for everyone and we would have a fine fishing trip. catch ya on the beach sometime


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

how good does that penn 525 cast compared to a typical spinning rod/reel? also how well does the braking system work? do you still have to keep your thumb on the spool to prevent a major backlash?


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Yes you still have to thumb it a little bit. You put a extra mag kit in it and that should take out most of the birds nesting. I havent used the penn 525 much but it isnt all that different from the Daiwa slosh 30.

Tiny


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

I suggest going to your local pawnshop and looking for salt water gear. I've gotten some awesome deals on great equipment over the years. My favorite surf set up is an 11' med. action rod with a med. sized salt water spinning reel spooled w/20lb. test and 3-6 ozs. of weight. Works great, gets out there, and don't wear ya out


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Tinybaum said:


> Yes you still have to thumb it a little bit. You put a extra mag kit in it and that should take out most of the birds nesting. I havent used the penn 525 much but it isnt all that different from the Daiwa slosh 30.
> 
> Tiny



guess i need to just bite the bullet and get a bait caster and just start practicing. couple questions how hard is it to put the extra mag kit in and are they readly available? How much are they?

Do the bait caster type reels cast farther than the traditional spinning rod/reel?

Thanks in advance for the input


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

RedskinFan228 said:


> guess i need to just bite the bullet and get a bait caster and just start practicing. couple questions how hard is it to put the extra mag kit in and are they readly available? How much are they?
> 
> Do the bait caster type reels cast farther than the traditional spinning rod/reel?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the input


Ken, if you are talking the 525,it took me 5 min to put in the HO mag conversion. The mag conversion on the slosh is another story. Typically yes, you should be able to cast a BC further than a spinner because of reduced friction because your line is not slapping the eyes. Ck out www.hatterasoutfitters.com for the 525 mag conversion kit.


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

CDOG has it right. It isnt that hard to put it from what i have seen (never done one myself). On your other question they do cast further. I notice a big difference in my slosh vs my emblem on competative rods.

From my understanding it has to do with the way the line comes off. On spinning it spins off losing some of the energy, where on the coventional it rolls right off.

Tiny


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

thanks guys looks like its time to start learning to cast one  big sinker and a clear beach or open field


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Go wherever is available to you. I use a field by my house with a 6ox sinker inside of a tennis ball (keeps from digging the weight out of the ground)


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

tennis ball good idea i will give it a try

thanks


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

You can go to Radio Shack and buy two rare earth magnets for less than two bucks remove the three side plate screws and put the magnets on the underside of the stock carrier under the two center mags. Might have to put a drop and I mean a drop of super gule to keep them from jumping around. Never saw the Hatteras Outfitters kit so I am not sure how it differs from this approach. Only know it is a case of beer or two cheaper to do this way. I have heard it is a good idea to coat the mags with clear nail polish to keep them from rusting. Mine have been in almost a year and no rust yet.

Tiny has it right with using a tennis ball if practicing on a field. Expect some blow-ups we all pay our dues. lol


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Creek the advantage of the HO upgrade is that they optimized the mag's because to much mag or too little can affect the cast. Also theirs has the mags inside of the cariage with no chance of popping off and they are using a better grade of mag(no rust). It took Trey a while to settle on the mag's used. So give up the beer.


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

My, My MY....

Here we go again...

Buyin a decent surf rod with a 525, is like buyin a corvette with a 6cyl.

Ya get, reduced line capacity, ya get something that requires modification, JUST SO YOU CAN CAST IT...

think about that...

Go to BPS, buy a Oceanmaster / slosh30 combo, save yer magnet money fer beer (oops, bait) and GO FISHING !!

Save the tricked out SHIT for the tourney field.

Bring yer tricked out 525 to the beach, I'll take my stock slo-30-shv, and let's really see how much you gain.

The 525 is small, it is light. BUT IT AIN GOT THE LINE CAPACITY, NOR THE EASE OF USE DAT THE SLOSH HAS !!!

If'n yer new at this, the easiest way I know to get turned off on conventional reels fer surf fishing, is to try a reel that backlashes every trip./

screw that, while yer adjustin mags, and fixin reel afros, 

I gots bait in da water...

Just my humble 2c rant.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Hey Custer, ya wanna cast my tricked out Progear tomorrow? I don't blow that or my 525 up but I have been known to spoof a 30 from time to time...


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Cdog...thats cause you wont put the red/whites in the 30....btw,where ya gonna be tomorrow?....I smell cobia this weekend and not down south  ...the R


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

Rollie....

Da Custer squadron be at da rocks after lunch tomorrow   

Wif a slosh30 dat dont blow up


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

custer...GV north or GV south?....the R


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

norf.....

Following Wilbur's idear...


----------

